
Messaging app Kik just launched a bot store - MilnerRoute
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/5/11370850/kik-messenger-bot-store-ai-chat-app
======
pori
Well, this is interesting to see after what happened to npm a few weeks ago.
Check out the getting started page, there's an npm install:

[https://dev.kik.com/#/docs/getting-
started](https://dev.kik.com/#/docs/getting-started)

